# Looking for a game around Palm Coast



## LogicsFate (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola!, I moved to the Palm Coast, FL area last year and was disappointed to find little or no public gaming activity. With only a Comic shop within a 35 minute drive I'm looking to the surrounding areas.

Any info on games or hang out spots that I missed wold be greatly appreciated.

I've gamed under many systems and am willing to try many more.

Thanks!


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 2, 2009)

Updating the search, rerolling the dice, trying again, giving the wheel another spin, ect.


----------

